# Excited but scared.



## nixxon2000

I've been lurking the forum since I was told I passed and given my initiation date. I want to jump in and start learning and helping. I'm just anxious I guess. I've tried not to read stuff online but I'm itching to know stuff. I know I need to calm down and relax. Its hard getting a message saying you passed and them telling you your date 11-19-13. 

What do I do know
How can I prepaid myself for something I've dreamed of most of my adult life. 

This is where a friend would come in handy but they are all non masions and wouldn't understand. 

Sorry to ramble I just have so much inside and don't know what to do about it. 

Thanks for any advice or positive comments anyone can give. 

Nick J
Middleton , wisconsin  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## masonicdove

nixxon2000 said:


> I've been lurking the forum since I was told I passed and given my initiation date. I want to jump in and start learning and helping. I'm just anxious I guess. I've tried not to read stuff online but I'm itching to know stuff. I know I need to calm down and relax. Its hard getting a message saying you passed and them telling you your date 11-19-13.
> 
> What do I do know
> How can I prepaid myself for something I've dreamed of most of my adult life.
> 
> This is where a friend would come in handy but they are all non masions and wouldn't understand.
> 
> Sorry to ramble I just have so much inside and don't know what to do about it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice or positive comments anyone can give.
> 
> Nick J
> Middleton , wisconsin
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Nick I would say be cool. Let your lodge guide you over the next few weeks. I would say do not read anything pertaining to the initiation into the 1st degree. That night will be eye opening memorable. Just know that in November you will begin a journey...


----------



## Brother JC

masonicdove said:


> Let your lodge guide you over the next few weeks.


My feelings, exactly. Your first-line signer should be available to talk to, as well as other members. There are always a couple older PMs working the office at my Mother Lodge and I would frequently stop by just to spend a little time talking to them. Then one day I was Initiated, and we had so much more to talk about.

Remember that every man in that room, every Mason world-wide, has gone before you. The path is well-worn, but you must walk it yourself nonetheless.


----------



## nixxon2000

That's one thing that's makes me feel better. Knowing all of the others have done the same thing. 

I'm just going to sit and wait.  luckily I can be patient,  I just feel like I should be doing something. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## gbk79

I was eager and excited, but once that I have entered into Lodge, as I have reached a state of serenity. I have felt like "different" and serene, quiet as when I'm at my house, even my house has become the Lodge and if I do not attend I feel lonely and unhappy.


----------



## nixxon2000

And that's what I believe will happen. It's just so exciting to be moving forward at last. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782

Yeah man, keep that itch to "find out" more under wraps. You really don't wanna risk ruining anything for yourself. Masonry affords a lifetime of learning and contemplation, there will be plenty of time for you to dive in further down the road. For now, just relax and enjoy the process. Take it all in now because it only happens ONCE.


----------



## dfreybur

nixxon2000 said:


> This is where a friend would come in handy but they are all non masions and wouldn't understand.



Perspective - Until the day of your initiation you are the one who is a non-Mason who won't understand.  To your top line signer you are the friend who is not a Mason.

By accepting his friend (you) to become a Brother he took a step out in faith and put his trust in you that you will be okay with the process.  The day you are initiated it will be your turn to step out in faith and put your trust in him that you will be okay with the process.  Sometimes it's easier to put our trust in the divine than it is to put your trust in a friend because you know your friend is a flawed human the same as all of us.

Step out in faith that when the day comes you will be ready to step out in trust of your friend.  That's my suggestion on how to prepare for the day of your initiation.  Who was your top line signer?  Eminent elder, salt of the earth laborer, generous friend.  You trusted him enough to ask him to sign.  He trusted you enough to sign for you.  Trust that your friend will see to it that you are well taken care of.  The rest will follow from that trust.

Courage is not lack of fear.  Courage is stepping out even though you are afraid.  Courage, faith and trust are all aspects of the same notion.


----------



## Devyn

You're not a hemophiliac, are you?

(Joke.)

I was very recently initiated, and totally understand your eagerness. It was 7 months between my application and my receiving news of the ballot, and I chomped the bit the entire time.

To "ease the pain" I made Google my friend and explored lodge websites from all over the globe. Photos taught me a lot about attire ettiquette, articles on lodge histories helped my appreciate them, and I developed a pretty well-rounded view of the Craft even before I got started.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Bob

^Nixon 2000

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nixxon2000

Reading the posts and just saying what I thinking helped. I'm going to relax and just count down the days. Thanks all. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## robhummeljr

My date has been set for 12/10. Very excited and a little nervous at the same time. Waiting for the day is exciting, nervous because when I joined my fraternity in college I discovered that when I get nervous I laugh which can make me more nervous trying not to laugh. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## ABE

robhummeljr said:


> My date has been set for 12/10. Very excited and a little nervous at the same time. Waiting for the day is exciting, nervous because when I joined my fraternity in college I discovered that when I get nervous I laugh which can make me more nervous trying not to laugh.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Congrats, I was initiated 10/18 what an experience you won't regret it.


Stewart Manor #56 F&AM


----------



## Bro Darren

Congrats on the vote. I had the same feelings and was told by the WM and PM that I should relax and just enjoy the experience. The lodge are the ones that need to get it right as they do all the hard work. Enjoy the night as I will a week after you. 

Mind you, after saying all that,  still excited and nervous also. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

I received my first degree in February and I was just as nervous getting my second and my third. Being nervous is normal, and is part of the experience. In the end it will all make sense if you let it.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother Altizer

My mentor gave me a very profound and simple bit of advice at the beginning of my travel to the East....."the first rule is patience. Learn all u can at each phase because if you rush through the whole process you won't be able to fully appreciate the journey!" Happy travels brother!


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother Altizer

Also, there's no reason to be nervous. The goat doesn't bite.......hard. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

A brother in my lodge told me on the night of my Fellowcraft degree ceremony, that he had been shot down in Vietnam two times in a helicopter and he was more nervous walking into the lodge to get his degree returns then he was in Vietnam. I was nervous on all three of my return degrees but also excited at the same time. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## nixxon2000

It's  been a bit since I started this thread and since then I have read the comments and had time to reflect. I am still excited but my nerves have calmed ....somewhat.  

I do have a count down clock on my desk at work but the closer I get the more I seem to relax. I believe it's going to be an amazing journey that will last a lifetime. 

I am still interested to know what others felt the days leading up to it and the day of. It's a great feeling when you realize that your not alone and everyone has gone on the same journey. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

Nix I was nervous, excited, and started asking myself why am I doing this again? I guess I was mentally preparing myself for what was about to happen. Now that I'm a MM I know it was all worth it.


My Freemasonry


----------



## chief1981

I must advise NEVER to read up online. I did and thought I knew how things were going to go. When it didn't I was all confused and didn't get the whole impact of the experience. Lesson learned. However, being a part of my Lodge has been and continues to be one of the greatest things in my life. Fraternal Greeting from the Highlands of Scotland. 
Bro. Dave Anderson


My Freemasonry


----------



## Dion Anderson

Keep a open mind and let the experience guid you, 




My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr

Always have an open mind. It's just my nervous laughter problem that's got me more nervous than I should be. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Dion Anderson

Brother Dave Anderson, hello from the Oregon Coast, 

Brother Dion Anderson
Sidney Croft #206 AF&AM


My Freemasonry


----------



## Dion Anderson

I understand that, it will be the day soon, enjoy


My Freemasonry


----------



## chief1981

Dion Anderson said:


> Brother Dave Anderson, hello from the Oregon Coast,
> 
> Brother Dion Anderson
> Sidney Croft #206 AF&AM
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Good to see another Anderson. I wonder how many Anderson's are in Freemasonry. May start another thread to see. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother_Steve

You will be fine. I was a nervous wreck my first night.

The ceremony you will take part in is solemn and dignified.

Keep your ears open and try to listen to everything being said. You wont retain much that night but the overall emotion of your initiation will remain with you for a long time.

I've found that I'm like a recovering amnesia patient when it comes to my degrees. Something comes back to me in a wave when I see one. I have yet to see a Master Mason degree from the sidelines though.


----------



## nixxon2000

Well tonight is the big night. I hardly slept last night. I am happy to be starting my journey. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## nixxon2000

Just had my ea. thanks for all the support. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## jmiluso

That's great, I hope you enjoyed it. Welcome brother.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Browncoat

Brother Altizer said:


> Also, there's no reason to be nervous. The goat doesn't bite.......hard.



No, but they sure can kick.


----------



## Bro Darren

Happy that all went well. 5 days and counting for myself. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr

December 10 for me. Was supposed to be 11/14 but I would have been by myself. Won't be on the 10th. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

robhummeljr said:


> December 10 for me. Was supposed to be 11/14 but I would have been by myself. Won't be on the 10th.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



I will be going through it by myself - Its the way to do it down under


----------



## SFC

I am returning my FC work tomorrow.  I am very excited to continue on this journey. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

Awesome, enjoy. 
The process from EA to MM is 12 months here. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren

Awesome, enjoy. 
The process from EA to MM is 12 months here. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr

Just went through the 1st degree. EA now.


----------



## Bro Darren

robhummeljr said:


> Just went through the 1st degree. EA now.



Awesome, welcome to the Fraternity Brother!


----------



## robhummeljr

Thank you. Very happy to begin my journey. Been a long time in the making.


----------



## brother blaine

Welcome to the brother hood y'all that have just went though the eas and FC I go for my MM on the 17th I can't wait for it I'm so excited to keep learning


----------



## robhummeljr

Any good books that a new ea should read?


----------



## nixxon2000

My lodge let me borrow a book called the builders. It was written by the Scottish Rite. Great book so far.


----------



## Brother JC

The Builders by Joseph Fort Newton? An excellent book, but it was written by one man and published by the GL of Iowa.


----------



## nixxon2000

As I look back to my fist post in the thread. I remember the feeling of anxiety and excitement. Having been passed to a FC and raised as a MM I want to thank everyone for their support and encouragement. It's been amazing fun enlightening journey that's is on going. I look forward to the next 50 years. 

To those that were being passed from degrees and commented in the post. It would be  great to see how everyone is and how it went for them. 

Hope to hear form you all again. 

Enjoy the trip.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe

Don't say "It's been" because that indicates past tense. Masonry will continue to be an enlightening journey your entire life if you allow it. Whether it be ritual, spiritual, or just simply the people you meet, every day in Masonry is an amazing journey.


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Companion Joe said:


> ...every day in Masonry is an amazing journey.



Very wise words!!! 

I ran into a friend who I didn't know was a mason. We didn't get to chat long before I had to run, but he told me how he hadn't been to his lodge in years because he got bored with the meetings that went over and over the same things while running late into the evenings. He felt he just wasn't getting anything from masonry anymore. He's a great guy of outstanding character but it saddened me that he had given up and moved on.


----------



## Warrior1256

nixxon2000 said:


> As I look back to my fist post in the thread. I remember the feeling of anxiety and excitement. Having been passed to a FC and raised as a MM I want to thank everyone for their support and encouragement. It's been amazing fun enlightening journey that's is on going. I look forward to the next 50 years.
> 
> To those that were being passed from degrees and commented in the post. It would be  great to see how everyone is and how it went for them.
> 
> Hope to hear form you all again.
> 
> Enjoy the trip.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I was raised as an MM 4 Aug 14. It's been a wonderful journey so far and I'm told that it just keeps getting better. I can already tell that joining the Craft is one of the best things that I have ever done.


----------



## louise evans

Same wither me lol people think I'm totally weird  





robhummeljr said:


> My date has been set for 12/10. Very excited and a little nervous at the same time. Waiting for the day is exciting, nervous because when I joined my fraternity in college I discovered that when I get nervous I laugh which can make me more nervous trying not to laugh.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry


----------



## robhummeljr

Just completed second degree proficiency this evening. Very much looking forward to being raised to the degree of master mason.


----------



## Warrior1256

That's great, I know that you are as excited as I was. Congratulations. Please keep us updated.


----------



## robhummeljr

Thank you much. My nervous level in matters of proficiency examination for the second degree was far less than in the first. Hopeful that in the third it will be knocked down even further. Just appreciative that my nervous laugh has not manifested itself in either the first or second.


----------



## robhummeljr

Just raised to Master Mason. Have proficiency to complete now. Third degree was a lot of fun.


----------



## Roy_

Three degrees within the year? In my order three years is more current. Then again, we don't meet every week, so...


----------



## dfreybur

robhummeljr said:


> Just raised to Master Mason. Have proficiency to complete now. Third degree was a lot of fun.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## Warrior1256

robhummeljr said:


> Just raised to Master Mason. Have proficiency to complete now. Third degree was a lot of fun.


I am very happy for you, congratulations.


----------



## mrpierce17

Congrats and welcome !!!


----------



## jets1230

nixxon2000 said:


> I've been lurking the forum since I was told I passed and given my initiation date. I want to jump in and start learning and helping. I'm just anxious I guess. I've tried not to read stuff online but I'm itching to know stuff. I know I need to calm down and relax. Its hard getting a message saying you passed and them telling you your date 11-19-13.
> 
> What do I do know
> How can I prepaid myself for something I've dreamed of most of my adult life.
> 
> This is where a friend would come in handy but they are all non masions and wouldn't understand.
> 
> Sorry to ramble I just have so much inside and don't know what to do about it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice or positive comments anyone can give.
> 
> Nick J
> Middleton , wisconsin
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


Make sure you listen with a clear mind and leave other thoughts at the door once you go in.


----------

